# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  ACTUV (ASW Continuous Trail Unmanned Vessel), anti-submarine drone, DARPA

## Airicist

DARPA

Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Continuous Trail Unmanned Vessel (ACTUV)(ASW Continuous Trail Unmanned Vessel (ACTUV))

ACTUV on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Exclusive: This Is The First Known Image Of DARPA's Submarine-Hunting Drone Ship"

by Tyler Rogoway
February 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ACTUV launch and on-water speed tests

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> DARPA’s Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Continuous Trail Unmanned Vessel (ACTUV) program has designed, developed and constructed an entirely new class of ocean-going vessel—one intended to traverse thousands of kilometers over the open seas for months at a time, all without a single crew member aboard. 
> 
> The ACTUV technology demonstration vessel was recently transferred to water at its construction site in Portland, Ore., and conducted speed tests in which it reached a top speed of 27 knots (31 mph/50 kph). The vessel is scheduled to be christened on April 7, 2016, with open-water testing planned to begin in summer 2016 off the California coast.

----------


## Airicist

ACTUV speed and maneuverability tests

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> DARPA’s Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Continuous Trail Unmanned Vessel (ACTUV) program has designed, developed and constructed an entirely new class of ocean-going vessel—one intended to traverse thousands of kilometers over the open seas for months at a time, all without a single crew member aboard.
> 
> The ACTUV technology demonstration vessel was recently transferred to water at its construction site in Portland, Ore., and conducted speed tests in which it reached a top speed of 27 knots (31 mph/50 kph). The vessel is scheduled to be christened on April 7, 2016, with open-water testing planned to begin in summer 2016 off the California coast.

----------


## Airicist

ACTUV construction timelapse and walkthrough

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> DARPA’s Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Continuous Trail Unmanned Vessel (ACTUV) program has designed, developed and constructed an entirely new class of ocean-going vessel—one intended to traverse thousands of kilometers over the open seas for months at a time, all without a single crew member aboard.
> 
> The ACTUV technology demonstration vessel was recently transferred to water at its construction site in Portland, Ore. The vessel is scheduled to be christened on April 7, 2016, with open-water testing planned to begin in summer 2016 off the California coast.

----------


## Airicist

ACTUV Christening Ceremony Highlights

Published on Apr 12, 2016




> On April 7, 2016, DARPA held a christening ceremony for the technology demonstration vessel it has developed and built through the Agency’s Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Continuous Trail Unmanned Vessel (ACTUV) program. Approximately 100 guests attended, including Deputy Secretary of Defense Robert Work and senior U.S. Navy and government officials. 
> 
> Taking place in Portland, Oregon, the event marked the vessel’s formal transition from a DARPA-led design and construction project to a new stage of open-water testing to be conducted jointly with the Office of Naval Research (ONR). The christening, which included the traditional breaking of a ceremonial bottle over the bow by DARPA Director Arati Prabhakar, signifies the beginnings of an entirely new class of ocean-going vessel—one able to traverse thousands of kilometers over the open seas for month at a time, without a single crew member aboard. Potential missions include submarine tracking and countermine activities.

----------


## Airicist

Article "DARPA’s robo-boat tests parasailing radar"

by Devin Coldewey
October 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Anti-submarine warfare (ASW) Continuous Trail Unmanned Vessel (ACTUV) Post-Christening Highlights

Published on Jan 31, 2018




> DARPA has successfully completed its Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Continuous Trail Unmanned Vessel (ACTUV) program and has officially transferred the technology demonstration vessel, christened Sea Hunter, to the Office of Naval Research (ONR). ONR will continue developing the revolutionary prototype vehicle—the first of what could ultimately become an entirely new class of ocean-going vessel able to traverse thousands of kilometers over the open seas for month at a time, without a single crew member aboard—as the Medium Displacement Unmanned Surface Vehicle (MDUSV).
> 
> The handover marks the culmination of three years of collaboration between DARPA and ONR that started in September 2014. An April 2016 christening ceremony marked the vessel’s formal transition from a DARPA-led design and construction project to a new stage of open-water testing conducted jointly with ONR. That same month, the vessel moved to San Diego, Calif., for open-water testing.
> 
> ONR plans to continue the aggressive schedule of at-sea tests to further develop ACTUV/MDUSV technologies, including automation of payload and sensor data processing, rapid development of new mission-specific autonomous behaviors, and exploring coordination of autonomous activities among multiple USVs. Pending the results of those tests, the MDUSV program could transition to U.S. Navy operations by 2018.

----------

